# Anyone in London help me plan my trip :)



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Am "thinking" of a weekend away in london taking in a show, visit to Buckingham Palace etc for DH and DD. We are in Glasgow are looking to either fly or take the train.
Can anyone tell me which airport and train station i need to be going into? Also the theatre is the Prince of Wales--is this along way from train station/airport?
Any recommendations for hotels nearby also.
Would be much appreciated as not been to London in a LONG time !!

Thanks
Elaine x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Elaine, I have just seen this 

You could go to Gatwick, and then get the Gatwick Express train straight to London (non stop), not sure where the theatre is from the station though 

I am sure someone will be able to help a bit more 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

brill thanks will have another look about and will be back for more advice


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello!

My dh and I went to london for a short break in October and we stayed in an EasyHotel (part of Easyjet) which was pleasent enough. It was room only but we were happy with that. 

I strongly recommend getting Oyster cards (the pay as you go type ones) as they will save you a fortune on tube/bus fares even if you are only there for a couple of days. 

Whilst we were down there we went to Madame Tusauds, Imperial War Musuem, Tower of London, London Eye and we also went to the theatre to see French and Saunders. 

We used our Tesco Clubcard vouchers on the Deals website to pay for most of the trips out and also for the meals. If you collect their vouchers its worth checking even just for the restaruant vouchers. We ate in a Yates bar and a Slug and Lettuce both of which very nice, don't reccommend the Ha Ha bar though. All three places you can get clubcard deals vouchers for (or at least you could in October). 

Hope you have a fab time!

Jen x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Easyjet fly into Stansted from Glasgow, and the trains go direct into London Liverpool St. I think the Prince of Wales theatre is in, or just by, Leicester Sq so on the Picadilly line. It takes about 45 mins into London on the Stansted Express. 

Personally I take the busses in London (also can be used with a travel card) if I'm not pushed for time as you can sit on the top deck and watch all the sights instead of being in a tunnel. If you come into Stansted, the no 11 goes from Liverpool St to Trafalgar Sq from where it's only 5 mins walk to Leicester Sq (get off at Charring Cross). That bus goes past the Bank of England, St Pauls, Fleet St and up the Strand. But from Liv St you can also go on the circle line to Charring Cross if you'd rather not go on the busses.


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

wow thanks for the info Cath and Jen--going to print that out. Just looking at flights even though I hate flying I will do it !


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Elaine

Not going to repeat whats been said already, but just to add
there is a travel lodge in covent garden, that is a pretty central place to stay, and not too far from leicester square
so you wont have far to go for your theatre.

Getting around London is so easy, we always buy a travel card, and you can jump on tubes/buses all day long
Hope you have a fab time


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Elaine,

I stayed Thistle Hotel Piccadilly their front entrance is next to the actors door of the Prince of Wales.  Re airports Heathrow is on the Metropolitan line as is Piccadilly (prince of wales theatre), and is probably the most accessable to London.  I usually arrive by train at Kings Cross London I find them very central and they have good tube links.

check out www.londontown.com for hotels, I have used them several times for hotels for my IVF stays and for my West End treats lol.  I got a great deal at the Thistle through them.  If you haven't already got your tickets for Mamma Mia do a search on google for cheap tickets also check out the londontown link as they sometimes do a good deal ;-).

Enjoy the show and the visit

xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

We recently flew with Easyjet from Glasgow to Gatwick airport then caught the Gatwick Express to Victoria station. It was really straightforward. We seen most of the sights and travelled by underground although if we had more time i would have done a bus tour as well as we were really confused with the shopping areas


----------

